# Ford 3000 hydraulic lift problems



## Fordtruckguy5 (Mar 5, 2017)

I've had problems with the hydraulic lift arms on my tractor before being very jerky coming up. I finally found that the single spool valve with detents wasn't in its middle (home) position. That was almost a year ago.

The lift arms rarely get used, so I don't know when it started, but today they won't come up at all. Reading the 100s of posts on the interwebs I see a few common problems:
Flow control valve not working
Stuck unloading valve
Blocked filters
Bad pump

One of the posts mentioned that a bad seal in the pump can cause the pump to suck oil from the engine sump. I thought my engine was just using/leaking oil but I now think my hydraulic pump is taking it because the hydraulic reservoir is over full.

So I plan to start with rebuilding the pump, but I turn to you all for some insight. Would this leaking seal cause the hydraulic lift not to work, or should I be looking for another issue? Can anyone recommend a good place to get a pump rebuild kit, and a tutorial on how to do it?

More info on the tractor, it is a 69 gas 3 cylinder. I'm a novice with working on hydraulic systems but I'm very mechanically inclined so with your help I'm hoping I can fix it myself. This forum has been a great help so far, thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

If that is a photo of your tractor in your sig block, and the front end loader still functions well and is not operated by an auxiliary front engine mounted pump then I would believe your pump is fine. If that is the case inspect the diverter valve under the seat for position.

If the valve set to three point only and the three point does not function, I would suspect the internal cylinder in the housing with the rock shaft. Easy repair. 

Use the electronic catalog to identify the components. https://partstore.agriculture.newholland.com/us/parts-search.html#epc::home

The parts themselves will be available from Steiner Tractor, Yesterdays Tractors, and others.


----------



## Fordtruckguy5 (Mar 5, 2017)

RC Wells said:


> If that is a photo of your tractor in your sig block, and the front end loader still functions well and is not operated by an auxiliary front engine mounted pump then I would believe your pump is fine. If that is the case inspect the diverter valve under the seat for position.
> 
> If the valve set to three point only and the three point does not function, I would suspect the internal cylinder in the housing with the rock shaft. Easy repair.
> 
> ...


I probably should have specified the loader in the first post. It is run by a stinger hydraulic pump on the front of the engine. Separate from the 3 point lift.

http://www.yesterdaystractors.com/Ford-3000_Hydraulic-Pump-Repair-Kit_FHPK6005.html

Will this kit have everything I need?


----------



## Fordtruckguy5 (Mar 5, 2017)

Ok, to add to the confusion for me, the repair kit from yesterday's tractors says for pump C5NN600A. My pump has 2 numbers neither match that.

C5NN905B and C5NN986D

Attached a couple pictures of the hydraulic pump numbers and the remote control valve.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Fordtruckguy,

The C5NN600A pump kit Yesterday's Tractor sent you is the correct pump part number for a Ford 3000 tractor. Your hydraulic pump has been swapped out somewhere in its past, which is not uncommon. I would contact YT and explain your situation. They can probably cross-reference to find the correct kit for you.


----------



## Fordtruckguy5 (Mar 5, 2017)

Well I'm guessing the hydraulic pump is at least part of my problem. Book says the rear axle and hydraulic sump takes 6.3 gallons. I got over 8 out of it, so that explained where the engine oil was going.

I have a pump kit on the way from Steiner. You all use universal tractor fluid for it?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Yes, most guys use UTF in transmission, rear end, loader hydraulics, etc.


----------



## gregory k. manary (10 mo ago)

RC Wells said:


> If that is a photo of your tractor in your sig block, and the front end loader still functions well and is not operated by an auxiliary front engine mounted pump then I would believe your pump is fine. If that is the case inspect the diverter valve under the seat for position.
> 
> If the valve set to three point only and the three point does not function, I would suspect the internal cylinder in the housing with the rock shaft. Easy repair.
> 
> ...


----------

